# I der SWITCH 01 eigentlich stabil mit seinen 125mm Federweg?



## Geronimo Wöhrl (10. August 2004)

Hi,
ich interesier mich grad für nen Switch Rahmen des Jahres 2001, da ich diesen gerade günstig herkriegen würde.
Und jetzt würd ich gerne wissen, ob man diesen auch zum Freeride fahren benutzen kann.


----------



## krankedbiker (10. August 2004)

Du meinst wohl einen 02er Rahmen, denn 2001 gab es noch kein Switch. Natürlich jannst du damit Freeriden. Es ist ja quasi ein RM7 Hauptrahmen, und der Hinterbau ist meiner Meinung noch stabieler wie der vom RM7.
Darf ich fragen was der Rahmen kostet den du dir kaufen würdest? Ich hab noch einen neuen Originalverpackten 02er Switch Rahmen in 16,5" den ich eventuell auch verkaufen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (10. August 2004)

Hi Geronimo,

das von Dir angesprochene Switch ist ein 2002 Modell. Der Hinterbau hat 125mm und serienmässig wurde das Bike mit einer einstellbaren Manitou Black Gabel (einstellbar 100mm - 125mm) ausgestattet. Mit Sicherheit ist das Bike für Freeriding geeignet, aber der Sport hat in den letzten Jahren mit Sicherheit Quantensprünge bezugnehmend auf die Definition Freeriding hinter sich. Ich glaube, dass jeder Fahrer selbst entscheiden sollte, was er sich und seinem Bike zumuten kann. Use your head.


----------



## Duc851 (8. Juli 2007)

Gleich mal ne Frage zum ´02er Switch. Hab zwar die Suche schon betätigt aber finde nichts dazu: Bekomm ich irgendwie mehr Federweg ans ´02er? Hinterbau von nem anderen Switch oder so?


----------



## el Lingo (8. Juli 2007)

Ich frage mal ganz provokant, was Federweg mit Stabilität zu tun hat, wo es auch Freeride-Hardtails gibt!?


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Juli 2007)

das '02er switch is wahrscheinlich das stabilste bike, dass du mit so wenig federweg kaufen kannst


----------



## Gap______Jumper (8. Juli 2007)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber versuch mal ein 2MXTB zu "zerstören"! Das hat keinen Federweg und wird dennoch alles wegstecken!


----------



## Duc851 (9. Juli 2007)

Die Frage mit dem Federweg hatte rein gar nichts mit Stabilität zu tun. Müsst ihr eingentlich jedem gleich ans Bein pissen?


----------



## DC. (9. Juli 2007)

02er switch is echt klasse. 
mehr federweg wirste wohl nur über einen dämpfer mit mehr hub bekommen. habs mir auch mal überlegt, aber letztenlich funktioniert der hinterbau auch mit 125mm super so dass ich den gedanken schnell wieder verworfen habe.


----------



## Duc851 (10. Juli 2007)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es die 165er Dämpfer mit mehr Hub von keinem der "Namhaften" Hersteller gibt. Und es bei diesen Herstellern viel an der Qualität zu meckern gibt obwohl vieles hier aber nur vom Hörensagen kommt. 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre die vordere Dämpferaufnahme zu verändern sodass man einen längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hubfahren kann. Im Bereich bis 125mm wäre dann ja die Kinemtik nicht beeinflusst. Was der Hinterbau danach macht wissen die Götter. 
Als sehr problematisch zu Bewerten ist die Verlegung der Dämperaufnahme. Um Freigang für den Dämpfer zu erhalten müssen teile der Bleche an der Aufnahme entfernt werden. =>EXTREM KRITISCHER EINGRIFF. Im Zuge dessen müssen außen neue Blech aufgebracht werden. Dann wäre das zwar entschärft und Freigang für den Dämpfer da, jedoch befinden sich die Schweißnähte für die Bleche in einer hochbelasteten Zone. Warum müssen diese sch(w)eiß Nähte auch immer hart und spröde sein.
Ich werd wohl noch die ein oder andere Nacht drüber schlafen. Falls ich mich zu diesem Eingriff durchringe werde ich natürlich über Vorher/Nachher berichten. Falls ich mir dann allerdings durch einen Rahmenbruch das Genick breche bitte ich um Verständnis,dass in diesem Fall keine Berichterstattung mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Duc851 (6. März 2008)

OK, hab meinen 2001er jetzt auf 150mm aufgebohrt:

Folgendes wurde verändert:

Dämpfer: Fox mit 172,5mm Einbaulänge
Umlenkung: RM Switch 2005
Probleme: Eigentlich keine. Es müssen neue Buchsen für 2 Lager der Umlenkung gedreht werden, da die Innenmaße unterschiedlich sind. (alt 19mm, neu 17mm)

Erstes Fazit: Der Federweg stimmt sowohl gehfühlsmäßig als auch rechnerisch. Hinterbau spricht gut an. Fahrverhalten noch so wie vorher. Habs leider versäumt die Tretlagerhöhe vorher und nachher zu messen aber hat sich augenscheinlich nicht verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. März 2008)

Wer sich für ein 02er Switch interessiert und aus München und Umgebung kommt: Bei Secondhand Sports in der Nymphenburger Straße gibt's eine gebrauchtes komplett für knapp 1000 . Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie der Preis zu bewerten ist, wollte es aber mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. März 2008)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber versuch mal ein 2MXTB zu "zerstören"! Das hat keinen Federweg und wird dennoch alles wegstecken!




Du weißt schon, dass es schon einige kaputte 2mxtb's gegeben hat?


----------

